# Found Dog In Jumeriah 1/Al Ba'ada



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

We've just found a dog in the Jumeriah 1/Al Ba'ada/Satwa area, has a collar but no disc. Small thing, quite well behaved and not that yappy so guessing it's lost rather than a stray.

I know it's a long shot posting here but we fly home very soon and would like to find the owners today/tomorrow.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Aww good luck Mr. Rossi and nice one for not ignoring the situation


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Worth trying all the usual animal charities that are on Facebook and Dubizzle.

Worst case scenario: Korean Restaurants in Satwa in Dubai - Search - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Off to the vets now to see if he's chipped, got enough running about to do today too.

Anyway he's spritely young pup and coat is gorgeous so definately think he's just got out someones back garden. And there's not much meat on him so don't think there's much point your suggestion, Gav.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Update on the situation. Took him to the vets and found out he was chipped, had to go round two more vets to find out where he was chipped and track the owners contact details. 2 phone numbers and 1 said "Go away, go away, no english" Luckily the guy in the vets spoke Urdu but was still told to go away. 

The another number called us back and when we said we had found his dog, the Emirati 'gentleman' told us "He did not want the dog anymore" When we asked what we should do with it and if the municipality find it they will put it down, he replied "Not my problem, your problem now, go away"

Thankfully one of the charities were able to take it in due to being a chihuahua pup with a full medical history, which meant they could rehouse an indemand dog easier. Hate to think what would happen or we'd have to do otherwise.

I really hate people sometimes.


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

That's really crap. How some people can be so irresponsible. Thankfully a decent person found the dog and not someone who would quite happily relinquish responsibility. Well done Mr. Rossi, you should be proud of yourself


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Mr Rossi said:


> Update on the situation. Took him to the vets and found out he was chipped, had to go round two more vets to find out where he was chipped and track the owners contact details. 2 phone numbers and 1 said "Go away, go away, no english" Luckily the guy in the vets spoke Urdu but was still told to go away.
> 
> The another number called us back and when we said we had found his dog, the Emirati 'gentleman' told us "He did not want the dog anymore" When we asked what we should do with it and if the municipality find it they will put it down, he replied "Not my problem, your problem now, go away"
> 
> ...


I hope the guy rots in hell. 

Good job Mr. Rossi :clap2:  Glad you found the little fellow but I hope his previous owner rots in hell.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Mr Rossi said:


> Update on the situation. Took him to the vets and found out he was chipped, had to go round two more vets to find out where he was chipped and track the owners contact details. 2 phone numbers and 1 said "Go away, go away, no english" Luckily the guy in the vets spoke Urdu but was still told to go away.
> 
> The another number called us back and when we said we had found his dog, the Emirati 'gentleman' told us "He did not want the dog anymore" When we asked what we should do with it and if the municipality find it they will put it down, he replied "Not my problem, your problem now, go away"
> 
> ...


What an ignorant and insignificant person and I hope he loses his house and all his possessions soon.


----------



## TrvlrGyrl83 (Mar 1, 2011)

What a horrible excuse for a human being. Well done in finding it a home. Just been sitting here playing with our rescue cat we adopted a few days ago wondering how people are so heartless. Good luck on your travels back home!


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> What an ignorant and insignificant person and I hope he loses his house and all his possessions soon.


Ditto x 10 :boxing:


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> What an ignorant and insignificant person and I hope he loses his house and all his possessions soon.


I really do not understand why some people insist on having a pet if they cannot take care of it! It's ridiculous that some people see a nice pup, likes the look of it and then casually forget that it's a lifetime commitment and oh, breaking news is that it grows and cost money and time to look after! Makes my blood boil!

Lol, if I see a stray Emirati wandering the streets minus his worldly possessions, I'll know that he has suffered the wrath of Izzy.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> I really do not understand why some people insist on having a pet if they cannot take care of it! It's ridiculous that some people see a nice pup, likes the look of it and then casually forget that it's a lifetime commitment and oh, breaking news is that it grows and cost money and time to look after! Makes my blood boil!
> 
> Lol, if I see a stray Emirati wandering the streets minus his worldly possessions, I'll know that he has suffered the wrath of Izzy.


Yes, I want exactly the same thing he did to the poor pup (leave him without home and a family) to happen to him, hopefully Karma will take care of that


----------



## Sheili (Aug 21, 2011)

dizzyizzy said:


> Yes, I want exactly the same thing he did to the poor pup (leave him without home and a family) to happen to him, hopefully Karma will take care of that


couldn't agree more. why do people think they can throw animals away, they should first imagine themselfs living on a street whith no food or shelter. when i read something like that i remember why i like animals more than people, cause they love you without any conditions, faithful and never betray you. i would leave that guy somewhere in the desert and see what he'll do. but with all those posts and the saying that everything comes back to you i think he'll get what he deserves.
Mr Rossi you did a very good deed taking care of that dog :thumb:


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The registration was in March so guessing it took around 5 months for 'Madam' to longer be a talking point and get bored of him. Anyway no shortage of people willing to take on 'Frankie' and he's a photo of the wee lad, happy and safe now.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

OMG! I'm in love!  He is adorable! They had named him "Madam"?!


----------



## petrolhead (Jun 27, 2011)

Mr Rossi said:


> The registration was in March so guessing it took around 5 months for 'Madam' to longer be a talking point and get bored of him. Anyway no shortage of people willing to take on 'Frankie' and he's a photo of the wee lad, happy and safe now.


He's cute. Mr. Rossi, you're our resident hero :clap2:


----------

